# Make Your Own "Sticky" Hack a Flock... An new concept to share.



## katruax

I wanted to share some funny info and some things I tried as someone new and what worked and what didn't...

(Lot's of Pictures Below ) Maybe worth the read?

5 years or so ago or whenever DAS was first coming out with their Rhinestone "System", I locked the door and walked out of my embroidery and screen printing shop and took a few years off.

My finance expressed an interest and I reminded her you know I have that shop up town full of equipment sitting there...

So I went up to the shop did a little dusting and it was if I never left... LOL

So she's interested in this Rhinestoning... Lots of reading, here... Lots of asking questions... I ordered a little bit from here and there to test some stuff out...

So back to the purpose of the post... My Hack a Stone "System".

Well I didn't spend the bucks on Sticky Flock... Heck I wasn't even sure if my dang cheapo Red Sail cutter would cut the stuff.. .I didn't have a 60 deg. blade the stuff called for either... ( I have one on order) I got so desparate for it to come I was thinking it would of been here last Friday (Yesterday) that I went to Hobby Lobby and purchased a 60 deg. blade for a Cricut... Who knew the Cricut machine took standard Roland blades?.

I had this roll of flock in my shop for the past 5 or 6 years... I used it a little in the past not too much but hey Sticky Flock is just Flock with a sticky back no?... Well there's a little more to it than that...

Now I know the deal with the Sticky Flock is the static build-up is minimized and because of the sticky back you can make multi layer templates and what not... COOL stuff.

But I'm just experimenting with things for now... So I throw in a roll of 6 year flock I had... Take the only 45 deg blade I've got... stick the blade out to the max set my pressure at 110 and slow my cutter to a crawl and cut a simple design.

Cut perfectly as you can see and to my surprise it worked perfectly! My backcker board is just a piece a thin chipboard. I didn't have the press warmed up so I just took an iron and ironed the flock to the cardboard. Not elegant but it did work.


Weeded perfectly too. A little surprised but it seemed to work great...

I have to tell you something funny. In my quest to get stoning I ordered several kits from several companies and they just couldn't get here fast enough. I found a supplier that could get me some stuff quick after I ordered the other kits so I ordered some stones and stuff from them to get started...

I bought this "Rhinestone" Brush. I mean it was just $6.00 not a big deal.

So I get my package today and I see this brush and I think to myself.... Hmm.... Looks familar... It looks like one of those edge trimmer brushes you paint with?

Funny thing... I'm in the paint department at Wal-Mart this evening... BAM it hits me... HEY THAT'S my brush!


Upon closer inspection when I get home... Not only is it similar it's exactly the same brush... LOL There is a stamp on the handle with the same brand name... One cost me $6.00 one cost me $1.49.

So let this be a lessen I guess if you didn't know newbie... Save yourself a few bucks and get the Wal-Mart Rhinestone Brush... LOL

Now back to my experiment on the Rhinestone Template Material...

So my flock worked perfect... My backerboard leaves a little bit to be desired but it worked... So I get to thinking what else could I use for template material if I'm looking to do something on the cheap...

So my first thought was hey I have this old Stahls CAD-CUT material I used to use and that stuff is pretty thick... I knew one layer wouldn't do the trick but what if I stacked two layers?...

That kinda worked... Had the right thickness two layers but it was difficult to brush the stones into compared to the flock... The flock was so, so easy... I actually have some glitter material that is even thicker than the Stahls CAD-CUT but abandonded the idea of using heat presss vinyl for a rhinestone template. It could probably work in a real pinch but it's certainly less than ideal.

So I was back to my non sticky Hack a Flock... How do I make this damn stuff sticky?... Well I read about one method here buying a second sticky material applying it to the flock and then BAM sticky flock... Well that seems logical but when I looked at the material it wasn't real cheap do to the size of the roll you had to buy...

Starting out we're broke!...

So I tried something... And it worked! Worked really good!...

I cut out my design on my Hack a Flock which is nothing more than the regular flock you can buy at about $2.50 a foot from Stahls. I looked and looked and didn't find it any cheaper anywhere?

So now for the Hack... To make my flock sticky I used Alleen's Tack-It Over and Over. Just a very light coat it doesn't really take much. You can buy it online but I got mine at Michael's. Like $5.00 for a fairly good amount. $5.00 I can handle for an experiment.

I was turned on to this stuff by researching stuff on Cricut cutting mats... I don't have a cricut but I had a Cricut Mat for cutting on my big cutter stuff that didn't have a carrier sheet...

Anyhow this stuff was the ticket... I little foam brush spread the Tack-It Over and Over lightly. Let it dry for like 10 minutes... And BAM!!! Hacka Flock that is now sticky and you can stick it... You guessed it... Over and Over... No glue residue left on the Hack a Flock workstation either.

Now I cut the design on my standard flock... I then added the Aleene's Tack-It Over and Over let it dry and then weeded the design... It weeded like a dream, so no issue there...

So it's work making Sticky Hack a Flock but I'm fairly excited... It works really good.

I think my cutter can cut the flock easier than the standard Hartco 425 Sandblast resist... I don't know that it just seems like it would work better to cut flock? Very little downforce was required... I cut vinyl at 130 and the flock at 110 with my 45 deg blade out farther.

For sure though even if you don't add the Tack it Over and over... It seems like the flock would be better to use because of the static build-up problem. The flock is a little cheaper than the Hartco 425 and you can heat press it to a backboard and have a flocked template. Add the Tack-It Over and Over and have a Sticky Hack a Flock template.

One last idea that I have yet to try but I will and add my results here...

Steam a Seam... A sewers friend... When you add it to fabric one side adheres to the fabric the other is sticky for applique placement and remains sticky untill it's heat pressed a second time. Could you add a piece of Steam a Seam to the back of flock... (It's very thin)... Then cut your design in the flock... Then weed your design and have a piece of sticky Hack a Flock?... Maybe? How long it would be sticky? That's another question...

On the Tack It Over and Over... It remains fairly sticky for awhile... I did like 50 pressings and it was still sticky... In an actual work enviroment would it last that long?... Who knows?... But you could always make it sticky again by reapplying the glue...

It might be worth checking out to make your Hack a Flock and see what you think...

One last tip... To store my Sticky Hack a Flock Templates... I'm using a 12"x12" Scrapbook Paper plastic case that I bought at Hobby Lobby for $5.00. Very easy storage keeps the dust away.

At least I know now that I don't need to worry about Rhinestone Template material... I'm going to use up all this 6 year old flock!... YEAH!

Happy Stoning.

Kevin


----------



## katruax

Sorry I don't know why that first image shows so big?

Kevin


----------



## katruax

An Update... Steam a Seam... That was a fail... It really wasn't sticky enough... Plus it was a hassle overall...

But the Tack-It Over and Over... Now that stuff just plain works!

Kevin


----------



## jean518

I hope you do great. I tried the deco flock but to me does not work as well as the sticky flock. Thanks for the info though. Might come in handy if I run short or if I need a larger template.


----------



## katruax

Yeah I have no experience with the sticky flock yet... I have some on order from several suppliers... I'm hoping UPS makes me happy tomorrow!

For now my old deco flock is working.

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn

I make my own flock templates with Stahls Flock material and re-positional wall vinyl. I heat press the flock material to the vinyl at 300 degrees for 10 seconds....Works like a dream!


----------



## jean518

BlingItOn said:


> I make my own flock templates with Stahls Flock material and re-positional wall vinyl. I heat press the flock material to the vinyl at 300 degrees for 10 seconds....Works like a dream!


Could you outline the process for making the template this way? Do you cut and weed the flock and then press to the wall vinyl or do you put sticky side of wall vinyl to adhesive side of flock, heat it, and then cut? My brain has been digitizing and writing instructions all day so a bit fried at the moment.


----------



## katruax

Really! How fun!... I'm going to try that...

So do you heat press to the wall vinyl first and then cut your template?...

Kevin


----------



## katruax

Thank you BlingItOn!... Wow that works and what a simple solution!...

I cut my flock template weeded and then heat applied the wall vinyl to the flock as you suggested...

Works great...

Now the next step is to heat apply the wall vinyl to the flock and then cut and weed... That extra thickness of the vinyl although slight might actually be helpful.... Can't hurt... I think the stones will slip in just that much easier with the tiny bit of added thickness...

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## katruax

Hello Jean518,

We'll have to sit tight and see if BlingItOn can further enlighten us but I can tell you my experience in my testing...

I heat applied a piece of wall vinyl to the flock and then attempted to cut for my second round of testing.

First the material is very thick... Infact my blade in my cutter dragged a bit on the material... I'm using Oracal 631 and the paper backing on that stuff is pretty thick... After heat pressing the material the carrier on the flock gets very stiff...

So from my initial tests I say heat apply the vinyl after cutting and weeding the flock... That seems to be pretty straight forward and it works great...

I wish I had that extra thicknesss of the vinyl itself though.

Hopefully BlingItOn can eloborate on their process to heat apply afterwards or before... But a great simple solution for sure...

Kevin


----------



## katruax

More test results... I'm fairly certain that the wall vinyl has to be applied after the cut and weed process. I tried and tried many combinations but what I found is when you apply the wall vinyl and then cut you have to cut thru the paper backing on the vinyl. But when the cutter makes the circles in the flock the paper backing on the vinyl comes off.. I've got all these little paper circles going everywhere...

But applying the vinyl after the cut and weed seems to work fine.

I would still like to hear the official word from BlingItOn but these are my test results.

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

jean518 said:


> Could you outline the process for making the template this way? Do you cut and weed the flock and then press to the wall vinyl or do you put sticky side of wall vinyl to adhesive side of flock, heat it, and then cut? My brain has been digitizing and writing instructions all day so a bit fried at the moment.


Over at the rhinestoneexchange.com in the forum sickpuppy describes his method using the flock and wall vinyl.

http://rhinestoneexchange.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?36


----------



## freebird1963

BlingItOn said:


> I make my own flock templates with Stahls Flock material and re-positional wall vinyl. I heat press the flock material to the vinyl at 300 degrees for 10 seconds....Works like a dream!


what repositionable vinyl ? I was gonna try with the oracal 631 tho sickpuppy said he used the Imprintables 6mil stuff.


----------



## katruax

Hey Freebird... I did know about SickPuppy... But he used the spendy stuff... I just used the Orcal 631 you mentioned and it works perfect. Just wasn't sure if it should be applied before or after the cut weed process.

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

In his directions on the other site he heat presses both together.
Wall vinyl face down
flock face up
Press.
Then cut.

If its working with the 631 that is great cuz its a whole lot cheaper than the IW 6 mil stuff.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## katruax

Thank you again freebird!... The obvious solution escaped me... I heat pressed the Oracal 631 on the flock material I had removed the flock carrier and cut flock side up... Perfect and I mean perfect results...

That extra tiny bit of vinyl thickness I think helped as well... I'm surprised that other wall vinyl is 6 mil... That's fairly thick stuff unlike the maybe 2-3 mil of the Oracal 631.

I've made a bunch of templates already and even when the stones are very, very close together they still seem to work great.


I finally have another a use for all my rolls of flock and my ugly 631 colors that no one buys... LOL

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn

There is an old post somewhere on the forum that I got the idea from...I think Sick Puppy posted it. 

But here is what I do. I heat press Stahls flock material to the non sticky side of the re-positional wall vinyl at 300 degrees for 10 seconds. I leave the clear protective sheet on that covers the flock material as well as the paper backing that covers the sticky side of the wall vinyl. I also cover with a teflon sheet and use medium pressure.

After the flock and the wall vinyl have been pressed together I then cut my template design. The wall vinyl I use is from Specialty Graphics. I don't know the brand name but they only have one brand to choose from. I also purchased some sticky flock from them and after I made my flock template I put my template next to the sticky flock and they seem to be the same thickness. It works well for me and the cost is much lower when you make it yourself.


----------



## idelements

FYI...Twill USA makes an iron-on pressure sensitive, repositional adhesive. I have used that on the backside of my flock. HOWEVER, I will say I now use Sticky Flock as I find it easier to use. I don't have to mess with making my own and time saved = money. 

I have tried all kinds of ways to make templates....regular template material on backer boards, oil board cut with my laser, several different versions of flock...cut with the cutter and cut on the laser....and I am back to Sticky Flock on my cutter.


----------



## BlingItOn

The name of the wall vinyl I used is called FDC 4300 and is sold by Specialty Graphics. It's 3 mils thick.

I have to agree with idelements that time does equal money but making your own flock can also be a substantial savings. I can make 10 yds of my own flock template for less than $100 in material. That saves me and average of $160 per roll if I were to purchase a 10 yd roll of the sticky flock. To me that's a big enough savings to justify putting in a little extra time to make my own.


----------



## BlingItOn

Oh I do have to say that I also use the wall vinyl on the back of the green template material I also purchase from Specialty Graphics. 

Instead if putting the template permanently on a backer board I use the wall vinyl so that when I make a design I can stick the template to a plastic mat and lift it back off without tearing it. 

It's the same concept as the flock except no pressing and I place the wall vinyl on after I have cut the template. 

This is a cheap alternative to using the flock and allows you to piece together designs just like you do with the sticky flock.


----------



## katruax

This green material... In my research I didn't see there was really much price difference between it and the deco flock?... Given that there isn't much of a price difference it seems it would be wise just to use the flock?...

Unless there is some special resource I'm not seeing on the green material?

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn

Kevin - I'm not sure what green material you compared to your deco flock but I use the Specialty Graphics brand which is much cheaper than the Hartco 425 template material. It is slightly thinner than the Hartco material but works just as good for me.

Where do you buy your Deco Flock from? I'll have to compare pricing of that verses the Specialty Graphics material and see if there is a price difference in using the two materials.


----------



## katruax

I pay $75 per 10 yard roll from Stahls. So the Speciality Graphics material is considerably cheaper but it appears based on the website they are mostly out of stock on it.


----------



## BlingItOn

Sorry I was confused when you called it Deco Flock...I also use the Cad-Cut Flock material from Stahls. 

The Specialty Graphics template material I think is becoming more popular to use as an alternative template material because of it's price so it does sell out. Keep checking back because they are usually pretty good about having it back in stock fairly quickly.

What's also nice about that template material is you can get it in a 10 or 20 yd roll and different widths. I like purchasing the 10" width because I can use my paper cutter and cut off a piece instead of using a straight edge razor.


----------



## katruax

So I FINALLY got my Sticky Flock in! YEAH!... Love the stuff... Can't afford it, but I do like the amount of stickyness it has... How long that will last remains to be seen...

Honestly I can't tell a difference in using actual Sticky Flock and my home brew version... Just me personally... I do prefer the Sticky Flock just for it's stickyness. Although really the home brew works just fine too so maybe I don't need the extra stickyness?

In my quest to see what might work and what doesn't I tried taking the regular flock material I had on hand and heat pressing it to Contact Paper the had a removable adhesive. The contact paper was not very tacky at all... I heat pressed it and it works... It's just not super tacky but it will do the job.

It was cheap like 15"x10 ft for like $4.00... 

So the next try was what someone else suggested and rather than use Oracal 631 Wall Vinyl with removable adhesive... Just use plain old vinyl...

To my surprise it actually works pretty good... Certainly it's cheap especially the roll I tested with... Cheapest vinyl money would buy. I would imagine if I used a higher grade vinyl it would have even more tacky feel...

To my surpise however the Oracal 631 was the tackiest of the 3 I tried. Regular Wall Vinyl,, Contact Paper and the 631.

So for me the home brew flock template I think is the way I will go... I love the real Sticky Flock... I just don't know that I love it twice as much as my home brew... Maybe 15% more than the home brew... LOL And I have 3 kids so making flock template material... Well I should get something for feeding them right?

So my flock testing has concluded. 

I hope my testing might help others in a similar situation decide which way works best for them.

Thank you T-Shirt Forum for all the tips!

If you want to see a video I made and psted about making the flock I made step by step you can see it here.

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

NIce video. Little seasick tho 
One thing I am still confused about is the backing on the flock. Is it removed when pressing or not. ?

THanks
Mark


----------



## katruax

So on my flock on the finish side there is a clear carrier sheet... Just like you have with the finish side of sign vinyl... 

That carrier sheet remains on thru the heating press process... On the other side is the adhesive side and while not sticky at first when you heat press it it activated the adhesive and adhers to the sign vinyl.

Then once it's heat press you remove the carrier sheet that was on the flock and you leve the paper backing on the vinyl you heat pressed the flock to...

Then you cut with the flock side up... You do not mirror your design...

That's it... Very easy to do...

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

katruax said:


> On the other side is the adhesive side and while not sticky at first when you heat press it it activated the adhesive and adhers to the sign vinyl.


I guess my brain cells are to alcohol free. You keep the carrier on, I get that but on the OTHER SIDE of the sticky flock I assume you remove that backing or does the flock not come with a backing ? I haven't ordered any so not sure. I assume it has a backing but in the video I can't tell and not mentioned in the step by step I read.


----------



## JRNEL

looks good....thank you vor the video


----------



## jean518

Here is what I got out of it. On the flock there is a shiny carrier and the other side is dull which is the adhesive side. On the 631 there is a paper backing. You heat press the dull side of the flock to the 631. After it is cooled, remove the shiny carrier from the flock. The paper backing on the 631 now becomes the carrier. Feed the flock/631 sandwich through the cutter and cut your design as you would with the regular sticky flock. Weed as normal. I too got a little sea sick but managed to hang in there enough to get what I wanted to find out.


----------



## katruax

freebird1963 said:


> I guess my brain cells are to alcohol free. You keep the carrier on, I get that but on the OTHER SIDE of the sticky flock I assume you remove that backing or does the flock not come with a backing ? I haven't ordered any so not sure. I assume it has a backing but in the video I can't tell and not mentioned in the step by step I read.


Right the finish side of the flock has a carrier sheet that stays on... The other side... There is nothing... Nothing to take off... That other side is the adhesive side... It's just the same as heat press vinyl... Finish side has the carrier and the cut side is the adhesive side...

Kevin


----------



## MsHutch

Thank you so much for sharing Kevin!!! I wondered if there was a way to use my t-shirt flock for this purpose, and you've just shown that it is indeed possible. Now I can make a flock workstation and cut some templates using this method!!!

Colleen


----------



## dazzabling

BlingItOn said:


> Sorry I was confused when you called it Deco Flock...


So its not Deco Flock??? You stated this flock was quite a few years old correct? If so, I am sure you are going to find the new "SF" last a lot longer especially if you follow the care and storage instructions.




katruax said:


> Yeah I have no experience with the sticky flock yet... I have some on order from several suppliers...


Why several?? there is only 7 suppliers that carry genuine Sticky Flock or did you purchase other rhinestone template material too??

Also, maybe I missed it somewhere but what software did you use?

What kind of flock station are you thinking will work for this?

The Shur-line brush has been a tool used quite for some time now with template making. They can be hard to find, they are not always readily available at your local hardware, big box store. 

So what is your suggestion to someone who just does heat press vinyl and doesn't use other wall, sign, sticker vinyl. Of course Flock would be available to them, but the Oracle may not be. 

Just trying to figure out the benefits of this over material already made, readily available and doesn't require more steps. To me that out weighs the cost, because making a hack material is adding to my overhead costs which would bring me back to having the original material.


----------



## jean518

I can only see using this method, if I am in a bind for template material for some reason. Nice to know, though for those times.


----------



## veedub3

Kudos to Brian and his Sticky Flock as it is a great product! Love it!

However, I feel that people choose to find alternatives that fits within their business model. Everyone can't justify the cost of Sticky Flock so they choose to find alternatives and there is nothing wrong with that. Printing presses, exposure units, drying cabinets, DTG's are all readily available on the market but many choose to build their own. Personally I am happy with the green material from Specialty Graphics but I wouldn't knock someone that choose to find a cheaper method. If the person has to go around the bend to get to the same result, then that is his/her choice. If it works for his/her business I say go for it. The poster simply shared an idea, use it/don't use it but think back many years to when we first started talking about rhinestone templates on this forum. It was so many members sharing different products to use we were all excited and bouncing out of our seats because we would no longer have to hand place stones any more. I say bravo to Kevin for the effort and keep sharing your ideas folks because that is what forums are for.


----------



## freebird1963

Katrina
Have u tried sticky flock ? what are the differences between it and the SG green material that keep you with it ? Is it just cost ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## veedub3

I have tried it, still have a partial roll in the shop and yep it's just the cost.


----------



## freebird1963

appreciate it


----------



## BlingItOn

I have to agree with Katrina's post. There are many different products out there to produce rhinestone designs. We all select the best product that fits our budget. No one should be afraid to share their ideas or new concepts and worry about being ridiculed for doing so because it may encroach on someone's profit margin. 

I too make my own flock template material and as I previously posted I can make it for $160 less per roll than purchasing a roll of Sticky Flock. To me that is a huge savings and I would rather have the $160 in my pocket than in someone else. That's just my opinion.

Kevin - Great job on the video!


----------



## katruax

dazzabling said:


> So its not Deco Flock??? You stated this flock was quite a few years old correct? If so, I am sure you are going to find the new "SF" last a lot longer especially if you follow the care and storage instructions.


For me I was driven by economics. I've been out of the business for like 6 years and just stepping back in and wanted to get in on Rhinestones as no one in my area is doing them. I had heat press flock sitting here rolls and rolls of it so it was a matter of finding a use for what I had. I watched many tutorials and certainly saw the value in using Sticky Flock but was driven to use all this flock I already had. A 10 yard roll of Sticky Flock was going to set me back $250.00. So to start out with I really didn't want that expense upfront if I didn't need to spend that money right away.






dazzabling said:


> Why several?? there is only 7 suppliers that carry genuine Sticky Flock or did you purchase other rhinestone template material too??


I ordered a starter kit from Matt at The Rhinestone World and he told me it would take 5 days to ship because he had to make all the templates that I had ordered... 5 DAYS! 5 LONG DAYS! I need to try this stuff NOW I thought... So I ordered just some Sticky Flock from a supplier that was a little closer to me... Then I found a supplier that was closer yet so I ordered some from them and had it here the next day. Of course I knew it was all the same... I just really wanted to see what all the buzz was about with the Sticky Flock.



dazzabling said:


> Also, maybe I missed it somewhere but what software did you use?


I am using rStones primarily along with DRAWStones now and I have Funtime as well.



dazzabling said:


> What kind of flock station are you thinking will work for this?


To start out with my Flock station was a piece of cardboard... I heat pressed the Flock I had to piece of cardboard... Now of course I just did what Matt showed in one of his videos... I took a cheap cookie sheet... Heat pressed a piece of the flock I had to some sign vinyl... Then stuck the flock to the cookie sheet and presto... My flock workstation... I also used the Sticky Flock that I purchased for a couple of flock workstations too...



dazzabling said:


> The Shur-line brush has been a tool used quite for some time now with template making. They can be hard to find, they are not always readily available at your local hardware, big box store.


This may be common knowledge for those in the know, but for me as a novice I didn't know... I don't care that I paid $6.00 for something that I could walk across the street and buy for $1.49, Heck I do that on all kinds of stuff all the time... I just thought it was comical that it was called a "Rhinestone" brush when it was a simple paint trimmer.... At least now when my dog chews all mine up I know where I can get a replacement right in town or nearby rather than having to order one online.



dazzabling said:


> So what is your suggestion to someone who just does heat press vinyl and doesn't use other wall, sign, sticker vinyl. Of course Flock would be available to them, but the Oracle may not be.


My suggestion would be to do what I did... Educate myself... Don't just leap... Leaping will cost you money or save you money just depends... The other day my Color Laser printer ran out of toner... $150.00 per color to replace x 4... OUCH! I only needed two colors but that was $300.00. I went online and just happened to stumble on a YouTube video... Who knew there was a simple setting on my Laser Printer that I could change and not be out of Toner?.. WHAT? Come on how can that be?.. Guess what?... It worked... I don't know for how long but it works for now and for now I have that $300.00 in my pocket. So if I'm just starting out... I could buy a 10 yard roll of Sticky Flock for $250.00. Or I could buy a 10 yard roll of Flock from Stahls for $75.00 and a roll of sign vinyl for $25.00 and make my own for an out of pocket invesment of $100.00 if I have the know how. Hmmmm... I think for me starting out I'm going the $100.00 route instead of the $250.00 route. If I get so busy I can't make my own flock then maybe I will go the $250.00 route.




dazzabling said:


> Just trying to figure out the benefits of this over material already made, readily available and doesn't require more steps. To me that out weighs the cost, because making a hack material is adding to my overhead costs which would bring me back to having the original material.


If I was a one man band and had so much business I didn't have the time to do anything clearly the ready made stuff is the way to go as it's great stuff... But at more than double the cost that it costs me to make my own I can't personally justify it. I have 3 kids who sit on XBox all day and night if I would let them... They can whip me up batches of flock material as I need... Even if I had to pay an employee... that $150.00 savings per 10 yard roll is practically 2 days pay for my employee... I would say in 2 hours and that's being generous that I could have someone whip me up 10 yards of home brew flock material.

Sticky Flock is grat stuff... My Home Brew... Great stuff... So it's a clear choice for me... I'm more excited about the sharing of information here because had it not been the freee exchange of ideas I would be doing things in a much more difficult way than I am now. Even given the advantages of Sticky Flock it just was killing me to have to spend $250.00 on a roll of material... For me starting out that was a fair bit of change...

It's funny to read some of your posts not that many years ago when you were starting out... Matt at the Rhinestone World too... He said in one post... I don't know what all the excitement is about on this Sticky Flock... Doesn't seem so special to me... Now he swears by the stuff... LOL

So no disrepect intended for the Sticky Flock suppliers... I'm just broke and was looking for an alternative... I hope to someday be so busy I don't have time to make my own... For now... That is not the case.

Kevin


----------



## idelements

Kevin
Be sure to give an update down the road about the "stickyness" of your version vs. the actual stuff. I know that is suppose to be one of the advantages of the buying the real stuff. I never tried going with Oracal on the back so don't have anything to compare it to. I do know that stuff I got from Twill USA doesn't seem as sticky over time as SF...but maybe I wasn't storing it correctly. I am not storing on the back of hot fix tape and that works much better than the paper carrier sheet.


----------



## MsHutch

Kevin, I have purchased quite a few rolls of sticky flock, and I love the stuff, and it is expensive! When I saw this thread, however, I thought, "What a great idea!". I do a lot of custom work, which requires only a one-time design, so this method will work great for those types of orders. No need to waste the expensive stuff. So, again, thank you for sharing!!!

Colleen


----------



## jean518

MsHutch said:


> Kevin, I have purchased quite a few rolls of sticky flock, and I love the stuff, and it is expensive! When I saw this thread, however, I thought, "What a great idea!". I do a lot of custom work, which requires only a one-time design, so this method will work great for those types of orders. No need to waste the expensive stuff. So, again, thank you for sharing!!!
> 
> Colleen


It is a great idea for that. I do one time stuff also and hate using the expensive sticky flock. I still had some pink and blue stencil material I got from Coastal and will use that until it is gone and then will switch to this method. I do not have much removable vinyl on hand.


----------



## freebird1963

If you go with the Oracal 631 you can do wall vinyls , even use it on short term banners esp in door and rent the banner instead of selling it.
So there is some plus to having some 631 around. Not sure if the 631 can be printed on but if so then Fatheads also. It has more than this one use.


----------



## jean518

I have some wall vinyl. Just not very much. Not a big part of my business.


----------



## dazzabling

Yikes, I strunk a nerve with some people.. I simply wanted to learn more of this concept. There was no riducule. But, when you say that Sticky Flock is so expensive but you order from 3 suppliers admitting its all the same stuff. You couldn't wait 5 days, you had to have it right then, reading this post sounds exactly like a DIY DTG set-up. I wouldn't say it was a "new" concept since several people already do it. But, hack a flock is very suitable for this concept. Because, you admit taking this idea from here and this idea from there. Yes, giving some credit to those that do this for a living. 

I am sure people are happy that a "hacked" version of an excellent but justifable cost product really isn't impressive to me. You are using 3 low cost rhinestone software ( I have rstones too) but I am not out buying every software out there to save a buck. 

I don't sell Sticky Flock but the product itself is truly worth the cost. I think its offensive to the inventor, distrubutors and those that use it for their business. To have a 1 man show come in with a "inexpensive option" to share a concept that will not only affect "true stoners" but saturate the market even more with DIY transfers. 

Since, this is an OPEN FORUM you shared your concept I shared my opinion. Innovation is much easier to swallow.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I don't think this is any different than when so many were trying to find the least expensive way to make their car decals.. bottom line is we all want to make money from our work.. it just makes sense that if you can get a cheaper product that will produce the same end results than the expensive product you would like to know about it. I sure like being able to make a better profit on my time and labor. I make my living from this business, so every little bit I can save or earn helps.


----------



## plan b

This can be looked at both ways and by that I mean is on one hand you have a small company that has put a lot of time, money and sweat equity into creating a product only to find out that someone is giving blow by blow account on how to clone it.

Then on the other hand the people that cloned the product put their time, money and sweat equity to make these fabulous designs and being very proud of these remarkable designs they decide to put their work on their website, thinking hey, these are super nice and I am going to make a tidy profit and everyone will certainly purchase my fabulous shirts only to find out that the next day someone in China or another part of the world decided that they think they are great to,, they clone them and start selling them on ebay or other sites so cheap you can't possibly even make them for the price and better yet when they run the course on selling the shirts they take your design that they hacked and sell the design in a transfer for all to do at a remarkably cheap price.

So the morale of the story is what goes around comes around..


----------



## katruax

dazzabling said:


> But, when you say that Sticky Flock is so expensive but you order from 3 suppliers admitting its all the same stuff. You couldn't wait 5 days, you had to have it right then, reading this post sounds exactly like a DIY DTG set-up.


 
I ordered a piece from 3 suppliers... Like 12 x 15 or something like that... Expensive yes even for the 3 pieces... The reason I wanted it quickly was to determine pricing... I had several interested parties and didn't know with all the "hype" if I REALLY needed the real Sticky Flock or if there was there an equally good template material one could use whether that be a flock of other material. Then I thought hey I have flock I wonder if I could use it? Then did some reading here and and discovered that had been asked and answered with Sick Puppies post long ago but he was using an "expensive " material for the stickyness... So that's what got me to thinking about things I already had or things that could be purchased locally on the cheap that could be used...

I watched a video on YouTube recently where a lady took a piece of chipboard and convered it with contact paper and cut the template out with her little Pazzle machine and it worked fine. So people will be innovative... Now that was a cheap template material.

The difference between a DIY DTG is the "average" person probably cannot make a DIY DTG machine...

WHere making "Hack a Flock" basically anyone in the business that has a heat press can heck an iron would do the trick too... So it takes practically no special skills to make at all.

Innovation is a wonderful thing... Whoever thought of the concept on making a rhinestone template to begin with was genius... Then people take that concept and improve on that concept... Then people improve on that concept and so on to what we have today.

How many versions of "Zip Lock" Baggies are on the market?

So I applaud the makers of Sticky Flock for a great concept and it's a great product... But for one off designs in particular a cheaper alternative is welcomed and my customers thank you too!

Kevin


----------



## MsHutch

dazzabling said:


> I am sure people are happy that a "hacked" version of an excellent but justifable cost product really isn't impressive to me.
> 
> I don't sell Sticky Flock but the product itself is truly worth the cost. I think its offensive to the inventor, distrubutors and those that use it for their business. To have a 1 man show come in with a "inexpensive option" to share a concept that will not only affect "true stoners" but saturate the market even more with DIY transfers.



I guess this thread is clearly not for you then???


----------



## taricp35

dazzabling said:


> t put yourself into the inventors shoes. What if you were reading this thread think to yourself how would you feel.


Probably the same way the person feels that came up with the rhinestone system/program, but I bet you are happy with your copy of rStones aren't you? Where is the empathy for them? How many rhinestone systems/programs are on the market now? You can pick and choose. Why not the same with this product? If this person would have manufactured his on version of flock template material and could offer his product for less, would you be thinking about the inventor of the 1st product?

This method is clearly not for you we get it, but don't knock someone for doing what is necessary for their business. What is justifiable for your business may not be to another business.


----------



## katruax

dazzabling said:


> We all want to save money, but put yourself into the inventors shoes. What if you were reading this thread think to yourself how would you feel.


Feel? I probably wouldn't like it but then I would have to admit in the same breath that I myself am a hypocrite of sorts... Everyday we use products that someone somewhere initally innovated then someone came along and made it a little bit better and sometimes even cheaper.

Sticky Flock is a great product, great "innovation" for the industry but it's not exactly the Holy Grail. It shouldn't get any special treatment in my book just because someone had an idea to use what was essentially and existing product for a different use.

Long ago I posted a link to a product made in Germany with similar properties to Stick Flock... Not the same mind you, but similar... They even call it Flock Stick just the opposite of Sticky Flock.. LOL

http://www.kit-siebdruck.de/pdf/Flyer-Flock-Stick-KIT.pdf

They make no mention of using the marterial as a Rhinestone Template material but it is flock and it does have a sticky back to it... And it did exist in the marketplace before Sticky Flock.



dazzabling said:


> If you are making 1 design and don't wanna waste the expensive stuff then you are going about the business the wrong way. Custom designs/templates aren't overpriced because someone is trying to screw you over. Its about time, originality and process.


I highly doubt you're so successful at business you can tell me that I'm conducting business in the wrong way.

A customer walks in for a Rhinestone Decal on his truck... He wants his business name on the Decal. I say OK how many do you need... He says I have just one truck... OK what is the design?... Well the design is this big... OK that will take 12" of template material... I then calculate... I have template material A that is going to cost me $8.00 and Template Material B that is going to cost me $3.00.

That $5.00 in my cost is likely going to translate to the customer after I add my markup to a $10.00 difference at minimum... Now I could just sit on my perch and say you know I use nothing but the finest materials available so I may be priced a bit higher than others. The customer promptly walks out the door all because of the extra $10.00 expense that I didn't have to have if I were only to stoop so low and user a cheaper template material.

I'm not going to let my customer walk away over something I can fix. There will always be someone out there to do it cheaper I get that.. It's still my job to offer the best product I can at a fair price and seeking out suppliers and materials that will allow me to do that is what I need to do to stay in business. I can't afford to just buy the very best Rhinestones and just tell my cutomer... HEY these are mcahine cut there is nothing better... It's worth the added expense... When maybe to them... They don't either see the added sparkle the top of the line stones offer or don't care about the extra sparkle... The cheaper ones are good enough.




dazzabling said:


> I can tell you I love my UGG boots because of how they feel. I could careless of the price because buying the knockoffs isn't going to give me the same feel that my UGG's do. Don't get me wrong..I would love to find something similar and lower cost but why? why bother..I already know they are a quality product that has been around for many years before they became flooded in todays market.


LOL This really makes no sense to me... You can strut around in your UGGS and I will strut around in my Bear Paws and have an extra $50.00 in my pocket. 

I can tell you for a fact and you know it's true if you're in this industry. The companies that make "Reebok" sweatshirts for example... Make the very same sweatshirts you and I buy from them at a fraction of the cost that we can buy a "Reebok" sweatshirt. The two sweatshirts are identical... The very same factory makes them both. Same materials... The only difference is ours come to us blank and Reebok has their logo stitched on them... So am I going to buy a Reebok sweatshirt just to buy a Reebok sweatshirt? Probably not. Infact I would bet if stores would have the same product side by side one with a logo one without... Most would choose a shirt without a logo at the lower cost... If you could buy a pair of UGGS for half price but not have UGGS label on them would you to save half your money?... 

Your post kinda bugged me to suggest that somehow I was doing something wrong by posting on the forum about a process that I was attempting and that the innovators of Sticky Flock would some how be harmed.

Who "innovated" Rhinestone car decals? That was an idea someone had that was discovered and then we all scrambled to copy the idea for a profit. Should we cease and desist from making car decals if we don't have the express written consent from the innovator? I suppose we should all boycott the distributors of StickOn's Rhinestone Decal Material?... I mean in the beggining it was Xpel... But it was expensive and hard to come buy... So someone says heck I can make a similar material better and cheaper and make a killing... And they did... And we like it! And we buy it! Because it's cheaper and by some standards a better product.


So While I understand the argument you make and if I was the innovator of the Sticky Flock I would not like competition... But I do know that is business too... 

There will always be people for Sticky Flock... But where the rub for me was you saying or implying that somehow I was wrong for the initial post when we all share ideas here on the forum about a variety of products.

Kevin


----------



## katruax

freebird1963 said:


> If you go with the Oracal 631 you can do wall vinyls , even use it on short term banners esp in door and rent the banner instead of selling it.
> So there is some plus to having some 631 around. Not sure if the 631 can be printed on but if so then Fatheads also. It has more than this one use.


 
Funny thing... I'm an explorer by nature... You can print on Oracal 631 at least you can with the color laser printer I have... I read an article once where someone was saying they use their laser printer to print on fabric all the time.. Sure enough it works!... Grat for quilt squares of the baby!

So I used the same logic with sign vinyl... Works perfect and I've run tons of sheets thru and never an issue!

The durability of the print is great too!... Now I can only make tiny Fatheads as I can only print 8-1/2 x 14 but it works great! 


Good old Oracal 631 (or any sign vinyl and I've tried alot of it) and my Color Laser Printer is all I need... The bonus!... WATERPROOF BABY!... Yep the color print on vinyl is WATERPROOF!... Pretty darn durable too! I even put the decal under scalding hot water and it didn't phase it a bit... I can scrub and scrub with a rag and it's not coming off... Now if I take a sharp object to it like a letter opener or something like that I can scratch the print... But then I think that would be the case no matter if I used a high end EcoSolv printer...

I've run alot of vinyl thru my cutter the matte Oracal 631 and the cheapest of the cheap glossy sign vinyl and the high end 7yr 3M... Never an issue and my printer still prints like a dream. I've run a ton of fabric thru it as well and never an issue.

So if you dare try it... When not print some vinyl?...

I print vinyl for custom labels, laptop covers, and a variety of other uses for short term business signage etc etc.




Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

That was over at vinylforum.org or the uscutter forum. I read that too. which laser you have. I don't think my oki c5500 will do that. Oki says that fuser gets up to 450 degrees so been chicked to send it through.
Tho today the darn thing started acting up so if on its last leg will try it.


----------



## katruax

I'm using an HP 3600N... Nothing fancy but I do think the fuser is a lower heat then others... 

I heat press the vinyl just a bit to get it flat... Then just run it thru the printer like paper.... Works great..

Kevin


----------



## veedub3

dazzabling said:


> So what Corel Draw Rhinestone program did they copy or hack??


 I wouldn't say that Jeff copied a program but Luis' (Lnfortun no the forums) FDO2P Corel rhinestone macro was on them market long before rStones. Could Jeff have gotten the inspiration for a rhinestone program from that?? Who knows. Drawstones another corel rhinestone macro has hit the market, did they get the idea from the first two?.... who knows. 

The owner of DAS created his own rhinestone template material to go with his rhinestone system when everyone was still placing stones by hand, then someone on this forum tried hartco sandblast material and told us all about it. Then other template material hit the market....did they get their inspiration from DAS?...who knows.


----------



## MsHutch

dazzabling said:


> Not, if my customers learned that I used a "hack a flock" system..


No, I wouldn't expect that your customers would want to purchase a template made using this method, but I don't sell templates, so have no problem using this for one-time designs.


----------



## freebird1963

Really what in todays world ISN"T a knock off. ?

Anyhoot I got a 8x10 sheet of oracal 631 and some IW fashion flock.
Is fashion flock the same as "regular" flock ?


----------



## katruax

Yep pretty much... I don't buy the stuff from Imprintables for Rhinestone template material only because it's $25.00 more per roll than the stuff from Stahls and the stuff from Stahls is good stuff and it works... Now I've tried the the flock from Imprintables too but honestly I couldn't tell the difference.

Imprintables does offer a few colors that Stahls doesn't though so if I need those colors I have to go ahead and get those from Imprintables.

Kevin


----------



## freebird1963

Yep works. I have had this flock for sometime. Got it when I ordered my cutter back in Feburary. 
Didn't have blade out enough to cut thru the 631 tho so was looking at cooper colored vinyl in the holes, at first couldn't comprehend what the heck I was looking at, made me laugh. 
Still weeded easily and I like it that I can use my 45 blade with it. Stones still brushed in easily.


----------



## sunnydayz

I just want to jump in here and say that I think it is a wonderful thing when a forum with great info, can even generate more great info. Everything evolves. Just like inkjet transfer paper. I am sure at one point, there was one kind to begin with, but now there are so many you cant count. 

Its a good thing if someone can find something that is more economical for their business and every business works differently. Thanks to the original poster of this thread for sharing their information. Whether they call it a hack or a experiment that worked its all good as long as it helps others. There is no reason to insult others that try new things, and are nice enough to share the info they figure out. That is what makes this forum so great, is the sharing of information that may help others that cannot afford the more expensive materials, but need to find a more affordable way of doing things. I am sure in a year or two, there will be more than just one type of material that will work for this process. It always starts with one product and evolves from there. Just like vinyl cutters, dtg printers, transfer papers, rhinestone software. All of it started somewhere, and then others got involved in finding other solutions that worked for them.

Remember this is a forum that shares information to help others, not to make them feel bad about that sharing. So thanks again to the original poster, for such a detailed post explaining how you found a much more affordable solution for you, and it will probably help many others looking to do that same exact thing, especially in this economy. Please continue to share each and everyone of you if you find a solution that can help others. That is exactly what an Open Forum is all about, Learning, Experimenting, and Sharing your results 

Also I have tried several of the different rhinestone software, and to each his own. Just because one cost more then another does not necessarily mean its better, it might just cost more. Of those I tried, I was able to pretty much accomplish the same things in each one. There might be different steps to take to get there, but in the end they all worked the way they were designed to.


----------



## tankueray

I have to say that I couldn't stop smiling due to your enthusiasm Kevin. I've been a "southern engineer" all my life, and I know the feeling of tinkering and experimenting and failing and succeeding. It's a great feeling. I'm glad you found something that works. I too tried all the hacks I could read about and think of, and I ended up with this:

3M Scotch 568 repositionable adhesive roll + whatever heat transfer flock is on closeout at the time. The 3M material is really thin and sticky (to you), but it's sort of like paste vs. glue. 

I cut the flock on its carrier in mirror, weed it off the cutter and slap it on the 3M roll. The roll comes with a non-stick sheet and a squeegee to get the adhesive on, then I peel and stick to my weeding sheet. I let it sit for about 15 minutes and pull it off. The adhesive that was in the holes stays on the weeding sheet and can be rubbed off with your finger. It's not the best for long-term stickyness, but you can easily repeat the process to replace the adhesive. 

The best I found was a few sheets of double-sided mounting film I found on clearance at Hobby Lobby for $.18/per 24" x 24" sheet. It worked great, but they don't sell it anymore.

I found that when I made my hobby lobby version and mentioned it to others, there is a group of people that are_ very protective_ of the Sticky Flock product and its creator. I don't hold any ill will toward them, but I see that the feeling is still very much alive. I'm also a DAS customer, and while I've heard a few quiet comments from time to time, I've never heard Craig react with the same intensity. And I've heard Craig react with intensity, bee-leeve me!

I've got a pretty good background in manufacturing and chemistry, and I've deconstructed and reconstructed many things in my day, just to see if I could do it or find out what all 23 flavors are in Dr. Pepper. 

So I'm a pirate, 
I'm a hacker, 
I'm a lover, 
and I'm a sinner, 
playin' my music in the sun...

I've had my stuff copied, stolen, and I've been downright cheated out of a patent and multiple copyrights and royalties. If those things are so awfully important to someone, to the point of venomous knee-jerk reactions, I would suggest that they re-evaluate what really matters in life; I could even suggest a really "Good Book" to read.

I really respect most of the people that reacted like that to me, and I don't take it personally. I've found that they are wonderful people; and just like religion and politics, business can sometimes be a subject best left alone in polite company.

The rhinestone suppliers still make plenty of money selling rhinestones even though many of us have figured out how to order them in bulk just like they do. This is similar, there will continue to be a market for Sticky Flock, because many people like the convenience. If it were a better value, I'd buy it; but I'm the "buy a head of lettuce rather than salad in a bag" type of gal. 

Now I'm going to take off my UGGs and Chanel watch and go to bed {truth}. I have to go to my high-paying government job in the morning. {sarcasm}


----------



## katruax

Firstly... Thank you for the kind words... I have no idea who's idea it was to use the flock material for making templates and eventually came up with the idea for Sticky Flock... But I do know the idea was basically a derivative of whoever had the thought of making rhinestone templates with a cutter to begin with... So the evolution of template materials continues...

Over the weekend I was desperate as I had run out of flock material... So I used the next best thing I had laying around... Poly Twill... LOL... I'm amazed how well it actually worked... I took the PS Poly Twill, heat pressed it to some sign vinyl... Then cut it as normal... Works great... Poly Twill is half the cost of flock... half the cost of Hartco... and it works... Long term I don't think so much as I think in time the twill will fray where it was cut... But I was able to use a single twill template for 50 pieces, because it's all I had on hand... Now I think all my one off designs will be with twill templates...

One thing I am going to experiment a bit with once I see how long it takes for the templates to fray which I think they eventually will even though my 50 piece template looked the same after 50 uses as it did initially... I'm thinking of taking a heat gun on high and "sealing" the edges of the circles just to see if that helps?.. In theory it should help seal the edges and while a little labor intensive it's a cheap solution in a pinch... 

Plus I have a lot of twill stocked so in a pinch and for one off designs or low use designs I think it works pretty darn good.

If anyone else has some crazy idea for template material they have used I would be interested to hear your ideas...

Kevin


----------



## idelements

Kevin
Interesting the twill worked. I may have to try that. The advantage I have is that I can laser cut it to seal the edges.

I also have some twill w/ pressure sensitive adhesive (from Twill USA) that might just work as it already has the repositional sticky backing.


----------



## allerta

I use a glass cutting board that I heat pressed with flock inside the white photo developing tub workstation or by itself on the table to position the sticky flock template. It makes it easier for me to use more than one color by moving the board to another tub that has other colors or I can place the cutting board on a table and brush the stones off the edge of the cutting board . Much easier than scooping or pouring them out. 

I have also found it easier to add the second color of the design to the transfer tape by aligning it with the empty stencil and holding it in place when I fold it back using an extra piece of hot fix tape attached to the underside of the cutting board. This extra tape is used over and over again and allows for keeping the transfer tape in place, but further away from my working area. Makes it easier to fold over and maintain the position, plus saves on cutting large pieces of hotfix tape to do the same.


----------



## cookie666

If it's possible to get any cheaper... My workstation is a brown tray similar to what you get at McD's. The bottom has a matte texture which is enough to hold your sticker but not have it stuck there permanently. I'm a newbie and have only tried it out with sandblast material (which was unfortunately too thin) but it did stick on alright, although sometimes you'd have to hold on to the corner of your template material while pulling up the hotfix tape. So if you can't get your hands on wall vinyl or fancy repositionable stuff, try a cheap plastic tray.


----------



## bruceking66

About 3 years ago I was unemployed and was trying to figure out how to do rhinestone shirts. At that time mostly what I saw was people printing a image in reverse and taping the edge of transfer tape over it. Then placing each stone with tweezers. 
I have ZERO experience in shirts, vinyl or anything. I started off trying to drill holes in different materials...at different depths....lol
Then drilling all the way through thinner materials and glueing a backer board on them. I quickly figured out, i'm sure much later than others that a cutter was the way to go. But what material could cut, most were to thin. At that time the only videos on Youtube were of chinese folks with expensive machines doing something like that.
I finally ended up cutting plastic school folders I bought at a dollar store and using a adhesive spray.
Look at these ancient threads...even older than i thought! http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t58532-22.html

And http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t58532-23.html is where I show the dollar store materials...lol

Look at my results and shirts I made, I know it aint much but I was very proud at the time. My stuff looked just as good if not better than most at the time!

I had started all this off as research for my Sis in law who loved Bling and was paying alot to a lady to hand make shirts for her. (Which looked sloppy I might add) 
And all about this time the Great DAS system came out. Wanted it so bad, still do now. But, Alas I was unemployed and doing this as a favor since I had too much time, again being jobless....
Well, I got a job! And guess what now I don't again, so now I am back!
I have spent several long days and nights researching, you tubing all the updates. I can't fully research 1 thing to its end before I find 10 other things. I have bookmarked so many sites!

But now, I am excited ALL OVER AGAIN, except this time its for me and my wife to give this a real go and not just doing a favor.

I'm in the same situation..lol..almost exactly again! Just had stupid surgery for the exact same thing as then ( all in the threads) and broker than broke. But, I got my cheap cutter, a good Heat Press, a little bit of rhinestone and vinyl and a million ideas!

Looking all into better quality stones, Sticky Flock, etc.... 
I was just telling my wife a few hours ago, (been here for about 7 hours straight on the forums).
How great it was coming back here cuz everyone was so supportive and helpful and encouraging...lol
Poor guy has been typing his butt off trying to defend himself.!!!

I know people will scoff at all this...
Us low life hobbyists and all. THE SURF IS FOR LOCALS ONLY DUDE!

Anyway, glad to be back. 

I guess I have more research to do.. So far I find Sticky Flock 9" X 10 yards for about 120 bucks. I'm sure I am missing something. Or maybe the thread is 3 months old now and prices have come down a bit. But, it was said something about making 10 yards for about 100 bucks. 
Or..I'm sure its stated elsewhere, but who has the best price? All have relatively the same so far, but I'm getting tired for the night.
Thanks for the post and taking the heat, I investigate and experiment with everything also.

Can't wait for the day I do my first cut on Sticky Flock or something similar.
Also, get ready to laugh again, but all I could afford at the time was a US cutter refine MH871.
It does and has done everything OK. But, the circles aren't quite perfect. I'm thinking it should be close enough using the flock to not matter. 
Anyone else have a cheap cutter like mine using sticky Flock?


----------



## bruceking66

Pages 22 and 23 of that link....


----------



## bruceking66

After posting that, I went back and looked at that whole thread start to finish. Its really quite comical and historical! 
People trying to do it like me, and trying drilling and leather punch tools. The first mention of DAS. Theres even a post of me saying what a GAP there was and it would just be a matter of time before the PROs would be get all this figured out!....lol
Boy was I right and boy did you! 
I wish I had never have gotten a crappy job and kept doing what I was doing what I was doing. 

You got to at least skim through that whole thread, for a good laugh if nothing else...


----------



## BML Builder

I have to agree with so many others on this thread, Thanks for everyone who has been willing to try and save us money, time, or even find a better way to do things. That is what this thread and so many others on this Forum is all about. Everyone has their own opinions and everyone's opinions matter. I personally appreciate anyone that is willing to make an effort to help anyone else out with either answer someones questions or posting new, better, cheaper, or easier ways of doing things. Choices are the best way of learning and making things our own way and the best way for ourselves, whether it be for financial or ability reasons. Thanks to everyone and especially Rodney for making such a wonderful places for all of us to learn and share with so many others!!!


----------



## glamsquad

where can I locate the video? sounds interesting


----------



## SaB

homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube


----------



## cookie666

This works a charm. The only drawback is that I can't paste a second colour template over the first one without the vinyl quickly become un-sticky. So I use registration stones. It works alright.


----------



## ashamutt

SaB said:


> homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube


 
AWESOME video! Superduper instructions!
(love your accent too!)

This works perfectly and saves so much money!!!!!!!!
Thanks so much


----------



## DCans

cookie666 said:


> This works a charm. The only drawback is that I can't paste a second colour template over the first one without the vinyl quickly become un-sticky. So I use registration stones. It works alright.


What do you mean by registration stones?
Like registration marks in screen printing?


----------



## SaB

ashamutt said:


> AWESOME video! Superduper instructions!
> (love your accent too!)
> 
> This works perfectly and saves so much money!!!!!!!!
> Thanks so much


Thank you 
Tried my best ;-)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DCans

SaB said:


> homemade diy sticky flock rhinestones stencil material - YouTube


Paul, I just watched it and thanks for making it.
By the way your "New Project" video was cute and well made.


----------



## SaB

Thanks. I had a play with iMovie 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TwistedLogik

Thanks Paul! Very nice video  Just a quick question, what was the clear transfer tape that you used and where did you get it from? I've got some leftover flock and sign vinyl so all i need is to transfer the stones to the garment now and sign vinyl transfer tape is not recommended haha!


----------



## SaB

TwistedLogik said:


> Thanks Paul! Very nice video  Just a quick question, what was the clear transfer tape that you used and where did you get it from? I've got some leftover flock and sign vinyl so all i need is to transfer the stones to the garment now and sign vinyl transfer tape is not recommended haha!


Hi. its mylar. i got loads of ebay uk. search for "rhinestones mylar" 

5m for about a tenner


----------



## TwistedLogik

Yup, found some and ordered it so thank you  

My next task is to learn how to create designs with my Silhouette Designer software. Got Illustrator as well but m Silhouette cuts much better from this software so trying to learn it now.


----------



## cbauer50

I bought some pink flock from Stahls and had a bunch of vinyl (not oracal), but I believe it's outdoor vinyl (the back says BGS) it's a shiny vinyl. Anyway, I made a bunch of 11 x 14 sheets of my own flock and it looks almost exactly like my Sticky Flock and works great! I peeled off the shiny carrier sheet before I heat pressed it (I put a piece of parchment paper on top of the flock when heat pressing). 

I'm so happy with it I thought I would post it here.

Carol


----------



## SaB

I would sugest yo to try removing carrier sheet after you press flock with vinyl. This way flock will remain tiny deaper and stones will be falling in nicer 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB

One more video that show that hackthefock really works. 
Design downloaded thanks to matt from trw.
rhinestone transfer DIY sticky flock - YouTube


----------



## cubamex

SaB said:


> One more video that show that hackthefock really works.
> Design downloaded thanks to matt from trw.
> rhinestone transfer DIY sticky flock - YouTube


can you list the materials used?

Top layer would be the flock (brand model)

Then you peel the Top layer and stick it on the 631 oracal

then heat 

then cut with no cutting mat

Is that correct?


----------



## Daisymay246

Hi , Just read how you did your template. Very helpful. We had a template made and the lady who made it, did it out of some type of foam material--having a hard time with it--the rhinestones end upside down in the holes. What a pain!! 
We had been to the Vegas trade show , saw how to do the rhinestones on a flock material template--the rhinestones went easily into each hole with the brush. None upside down.
So we don't know why the lady who made this one for us made it out of this material.
Now I can see why she never gets her orders done in time to her customers , if she makes all her templates like the one she made us. It takes too much time to do, when you have to fix the rhinestones, from being in the holes upside down.
It was nice to read your post.


----------



## n2mouse

Addendum to this thread:

Anyone interested in finding either Sticky Flock or Flock & Vinyl to make your own sticky flock, please consider the following awesome resource I found (no affiliation):

Chris on Ebay (Ebay ID: Stahlsclearance) 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/stahlsclearance/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

has been enormously helpful finding me cheap flock and even sticky flock for a lesser price than I normally see. This is due to the fact that he sells slightly flawed materials, though the stuff he sent me so far has been absolutely perfect and I couldn't be happier.

He even sent me samples of a thinner (white flock) that I will press to some vinyl and see if that works as sticky flock for me as well. In total, the cost per foot comes to about $2 to $2.50 if I make it myself. 

I saw some "flawed" Sticky Flock on sale for about $8/foot as far as I can tell.

So, for anyone looking, I can highly recommend this resource of material for finding cheap, slightly flawed materials. Chris has been even coming up with new ideas for me on what else to use for my templates and since he is at the source of all materials, he knows this stuff and is very patient trying to help me find what works well.

Anyone new to the industry, this might help you, too!

Again, there is no affiliation, I just wanted to share a great resource!


----------



## Rose777

I found this very helpful and going to try it. Thanks so much wish you would do an video of each step. I was looking for an cheap way of doing this the cardstock just did work . I LOL about the blush and your right it I even seen them there also. I appreciated Kelvin


----------

